# 2010 Tarmac comp rival vs 2011 Cannondale Caad10 3



## avidcyclist83 (Feb 24, 2011)

Both of these are the same price, but I can't decide. I am leaning towards the Tarmac since its carbon and I like the looks of it better. The Tarmac has rival obviously, and the Caad10 3 has ultegra. I am looking for something fast and race capable, but also good for long rides, long for me anyway 60 miles +. Cannondale claims the Caad10 frame is as good or better than some carbon frames. Any truth to that? Anyone have any thought?


----------



## avidcyclist83 (Feb 24, 2011)

here are the links to the specs http://www.eriksbikeshop.com/2010-Tarmac-Comp-Rival-Double-Road-Race-Bike/PR3C6070/Product and http://www.eriksbikeshop.com/2011-CAAD10-3-Double-Road-Race-Bike/PR3C7993/Product


----------



## thehook (Mar 14, 2006)

I have a 10 Tarmac Rival Comp. When I was shopping for my bike I looked at the Caad and also the Six. The Tarmac just fit better for me. It also has a major bling factor if your into that? I will say the Tarmac is a fast bike. And I'm 40 I have no problems after a fast 50 mile weekend group ride. I also do alot of 4 hour solo rides and I could not believe how much better I felt after these rides. Do to the carbon frame. I came off an older M4 aluminum for the Tarmac. 

Good Luck


----------



## avidcyclist83 (Feb 24, 2011)

That's what I'm thinking. They are pretty close bikes even though the Caad is aloy I think it is slightly lighter. The Caad has also been completely redone for 2011 they claim the 56cm frame weights1150g


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

avidcyclist83 said:


> Both of these are the same price, but I can't decide. I am leaning towards the Tarmac since its carbon and I like the looks of it better. The Tarmac has rival obviously, and the Caad10 3 has ultegra. I am looking for something fast and race capable, but also good for long rides, long for me anyway 60 miles +. Cannondale claims the Caad10 frame is as good or better than some carbon frames. Any truth to that? Anyone have any thought?


If you plan to do 60+ mile rides the first thing I would look at would be which bike fits me best as they have different geometries. The weight difference between 17
+ and 19+ lbs would be a secondary concern unless you compete with the pros which I dont think you are, judging from the questions.
The Specialized is lighter and offers more stem adjustments due to the sims they offer; you can twick the angle of the stem to the position you are the most comfortable with and keep adjusting it as you become more fit with the bike.
The CAAD 10 offers better components for the money. Its got a fixed angle stem and your choices are 6 deg and 12 deg, nothing in-between. So if it does not fit well the adjustments are limited.
My experience has been that the compounding effects of a marginal bike fit dont show themselves at the first few miles of a bike ride specially on a demo ride of a brand new bike considering the associatted excitement. You ride this thing for 60 miles at a stretch, however, and it will tell your body how well it fits it or not. That's where the twicking of things such as stem angle, length, etc comes handy.
At the expense of drifting somewhat away from the subject I would say that another thing I would throw in the mix would be consideration for the plush type bikes that are designed for the longer rides (i.e century) w/o loosing their "racing" look. Examples would be the Synapse and Roubaix; they have longer head tubes and offer more upright position = more comfortable position for the looong rides.
I hope the above helps you to make the right choice. There is no better advise than go and try them out; if the bike shop resists, go to another shop.


----------

